# i can feel it......



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i think they are very close to breeding now..... i can tellbecause 1 the male was spending most of him time with the larger female now he is very close with the smaller female and the larger female is at the other end of the tank. the previous owner said he bread with the smaller female all the time and never the larger one (witch i guess could be a male so i dont really know what it is) and the male is way darker then he has ever bin. i got the water nice and clean did a nice water change the other day. what should i do to help them along??? keep it totaly darkin the room?i dont know but even tho the male is alot darker then before the female isnt as dark as she was.but the RBP finaly settled in the tank befor yesterday they would run all over at the smallest movement and hit the tank and stuff hard now they kinda just coast away or do nuthing


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Just keep doing what you doing.

Routine water changes. I like to add BWE to all my tanks, you could try it if you dont all ready

Good luck

keep us posted


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I really think full bellies help.Do yo notice the female super fat yet?After a good feeding in my tank the main egg layer's belly is quite noticeably larger.


----------

